# What do I have to do to get this coppery red hair color? (with picture)



## Naiade (Sep 1, 2011)

I love this hair color and I've tried to get this hair color with semi permanent hair dyes but it just didn't work.
  	There are no good salons near me so i figured i will just do it myself.
  	I've heard that, to get this color, you need to mix
  	wella color 445 (light auburn), wella color 810-7R (red-red) and wella 6R (red terra cotta) with a color develloper.   

  	My hair right now:
  	For a couple months i bleached my roots en put a special effects red dye all over my hair.
  	The color has faded alot by now.
  	My natural hair color is medium blonde.

  	What i'd like to know is the following:
  	Do i need to bleach all of my hair before putting in the red hair dyes?
  	Or can i just mix the colors with a color develloper?

  	I don't want to mess up my hair so a little help would be really nice!


----------



## Naiade (Sep 2, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

The first thing you probably need to do is make sure your hair is very healthy so it can hold up to all of the processing. 

  	I'm no colour expert either so I would do a test patch. Remove as much of the deposited colour (try Clairol metalex) so you can get back to your natural colour and then experiment with different timing. Do your mixing and test out the mixture on the patch. Make a note of how long it took you to get to your desired shade and then you can try it on the rest of the hair. Good luck!


----------



## SWEETGOODBYES (Sep 7, 2011)

You should use directions, that isn't bad for you hair


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 7, 2011)

ok, if your hair is bleached, this color will start to fade in 2 washes. So you said that you have bleached roots. is the rest of the hair bleached, or was the manic panic applied on virgin hair?

  	A medium blond can easily achieve this look. If your entire head now has a bleached base, i would only use a 10 vol. devlopper becasue that will not attempt to do any lifting, and will only deposit. If your base is virgin, maybe use a 20, and let your manic panic wash out as much as possible.

  	As for your color recipe, i dont know. ive never used wella products. I would have said maybe a level 7 golden blond, 7 Red Copper and .... a red or copper intensifyer obviously with the largest portion being the 7 red copper.


----------



## Naiade (Sep 7, 2011)

My roots are unbleached at the moment.
  	The rest of my hair has been bleached several times and on top of that i used to apply the special effects hair dye.
  	I already asked my hairdresser and she too said that i just had to wash out the red special effects hair dye as much as possible.
  	But after that, do i need to bleach out the rest of the color?
  	Or will it do to just mix my wella hair dyes with a 10% or a 20% color develloper?

  	Thanks a million for all your responses!


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, since your roots are not bleached, i would use a 20 all over. be aware, you might have a diffrence between the virgin hair and the bleached part.The 20 will be a bit strong on the bleached part. I would ask about a copper filler for the bleached section. this can cut some of the porousness of the hair and give your color more stick. 

  	honestly, its hard to say. Reds are SO tricky as it is, and the fact that you have a vegetable dye on it + part of it is bleached.... i would shop around for a colorist honetsly. at least for the first time.


----------



## Naiade (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah that's exactly what i thought!
  	Thank you so much


----------



## AuroraOfTheWind (May 19, 2013)

So what was the final outcome?  Did you rock it or what Naiade and how did you pull it off?


----------

